# Need help fertalizing emersed set up



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

I have an emersed set up thats been going since August. I'm new to aquarium plants and totaly lost when it comes to ferts. 

My emersed set up is a 30 gallon aquarium thats 1/3 full with straight tape water. I'm using Flourite for a potting medium. I'm using a t5 ho lamp.

My plants seem to have some deficiencies because I haven't been adding ferts.

Whats an easy cheap way to fertalize my plants?

The only thing I can seem to find is the Seachem line and it's confusing. I don't know what to add or how much. It's expensive and I don't want to waste my money or overdose my plants. 

I would be greatful for any help.


----------

